# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Irie Blue Hole / Secret Falls

## Pryce Taxi and Tours

Wonderful alternative to Dunn's River Falls about 25 minutes out of Ocho Rios, its a trip worth taking. Beautiful falls!!! and not as crowded.

----------


## neme

How can I find this? I realise there are several hidden spots like this in Ochi. Do you have any pics of this?

----------

